# Need Help Deciphering 67 GTO Data Plate



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

I would appreciate any help in deciphering the following 1967 GTO vert data plate on the firewall. The S2 in the second line could be an 82. I would like to know if this was originally a 4 speed car from the factory. The car was apparently built during the 1st week of September 1967 but I am not sure what the number '1' designation means at the end of the first line. Thanks for any help in figuring out this data plate, especially the 4th line W 2LT and 6th line 51-IW and the factory accessories:


09A 1
ST 67-24267 PON S2 BODY
TR 223-B P-2 PAINT
W 2LT
5Y
51-IW (stamped over 'Fisher' in Body by Fisher at the bottom)


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ozzie said:


> I would appreciate any help in deciphering the following 1967 GTO vert data plate on the firewall. The S2 in the second line could be an 82. I would like to know if this was originally a 4 speed car from the factory. The car was apparently built during the 1st week of September 1967 but I am not sure what the number '1' designation means at the end of the first line. Thanks for any help in figuring out this data plate, especially the 4th line W 2LT and 6th line 51-IW and the factory accessories:
> 
> 
> 09A 1
> ...



Try the GTO Alley website if you want to try to decode yourself. However, best bet is to spring for $40 or $50 and get Pontiac Historical Society paperwork that will verify what your car was born with based upon the VIN number. Good luck.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm sure 05GTO will jump into this one. He's very good at deciphering codes...


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for your input. New here and appreciate any help I can get. I intend to pay PHS for the paper study report on my '67 GTO vert 4 speed. Meanwhile, if someone could assist with certain decoding such as '2LT' in the 4th line and '51-IW' in the 6th line at the bottom, I would appreciate it.

Ozzie


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Ozzie said:


> Thanks for your input. New here and appreciate any help I can get. I intend to pay PHS for the paper study report on my '67 GTO vert 4 speed. Meanwhile, if someone could assist with certain decoding such as '2LT' in the 4th line and '51-IW' in the 6th line at the bottom, I would appreciate it.
> 
> Ozzie


They are option codes;

W = Soft-ray tinted glass (windshield only)
2LT;
2L = 4-spd manual transmission,
2T = Rear-mounted power antenna
5Y = Deluxe front seat belts

'51-IW' May be for custom carpets, check the PHS and see if anything in column 51 is highlighted. It could also be dealer information or destination codes, I'm really not sure,



68greengoat said:


> I'm sure 05GTO will jump into this one. He's very good at deciphering codes...


Thanks for the compliment,


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

you can also try 1967GTO.COM and see what info you can get from there


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you very much Randy. That pretty much confirms it was a 4 speed from the factory.

Does the '1' at the end of the build date line indicate a Priority code of some sort or more the Shift the car was made during back in early Sept 1967?

And final question: does the S2 (could be an 82 or possibly a 62) after PON in the 2nd line indicate some sort of numerical build sequence?

Ozzie


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Ozzie said:


> Thank you very much Randy. That pretty much confirms it was a 4 speed from the factory.
> 
> Does the '1' at the end of the build date line indicate a Priority code of some sort or more the Shift the car was made during back in early Sept 1967?
> 
> ...


I believe the body number indicates either the 82 GTO or 82 Tempest, Lemans or GTO to pass thru the Pontiac assemble plant for the model year. Your build date being the first week of september 66 would confirm the car may have been the 62nd or 82nd car built. The 1 after the build date may be for the day of the week, the shift or both, There just isn't alot of information on some of the codes on the data plate and the PHS should help you.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Thanks for the compliment,


I've learned alot by reading your answers. Thank you!


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Randy
You truly are a master of GTO data plate codes. I seriously doubt though that a number 82 (or even lower, 62) stands for the total number of 1967 GTO's turned out at the Pontiac, Michigan assembly plant as of the 1st week in September 1967. I believe September would be pretty much at the very tail end of the 1967 model production year and they would have been tooling up to make the 1968 models.

I definitely need to contact the PHS and get their report on my car.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If the engine is original, one way to tell for sure if the car was produced in late 66 or late 67 is the location of the casting number. Mid year 1n 67 they moved the casting number from the machined distributor pad with the date code to behind the #8 cylinder. Early 67 will have a engine unit number stamped with the letter code on the front of the block, that number will be on the PHS billing history listed as "engine unit number" and will be 6 digits. In late 67 part of the car's VIN was stamped vertically on the front of the block next to the timing belt cover.

Keep us posted and pictures would be a bonus,


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Randy
Thanks for all your help. I very much appreciate it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67 production started August 29 66 and ended July 30 67. Your September built car is a very early production.


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Mitch.
It was likely one of the first few '67 GTO's off the Pontiac assembly plant line. It needs a new paint job and preferably in its original silverglaze.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

YES, the Silver is a beautiful color.....:cool


----------



## Ozzie (Aug 24, 2009)

She is going to look dazzling in silver with black interior and a new black convertible top.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

man you could paint the gm (A) BODYS any color out thare bright yellow oange puke brown olive green it dont matter thare still going to look great, back then thay carved the lines out of clay when designing it now its done by computer neds instead of artist, its nowonder cas now lack style.


----------

